# Tiểu buốt , tiểu ra máu có phải là dấu hiệu của sỏi niệu quản hay không ?



## Tuyết 8291 (23/10/19)

_Bệnh nhân nhập viện trong tình trạng đau dữ dội vùng thắt lưng phải, tiểu buốt, tiểu rắt, tiểu ra máu. Qua thăm khám, bác sĩ phát hiện bệnh nhân bị __sỏi niệu quản phải sát thành bàng quang._






Khoa Ngoại tổng hợp, Bệnh viện đa khoa Hà Đông thực hiện thành công nhiều ca cấp cứu cơn đau tiết niệu do sỏi niệu quản bằng kỹ thuật can thiệp ngược chiều qua đường niệu đạo lấy sỏi bằng rọ Dormia.

Điển hình là trường hợp bệnh nhân là Ngô Thanh L., 40 tuổi (trú tại Đại Mỗ, từ Liêm, Hà Nội) nhập viện trong tình trạng đau dữ dội vùng thắt lưng phải, tiểu buốt, tiểu rắt, tiểu ra máu. Trước đó gia đình cho biết bệnh nhân bị đau vùng thắt lưng, tiểu buốt, tiểu ra máu

có đi khám ở phòng khám tư và tự điều trị theo đơn thuốc tại nhà 7 ngày nhưng không đỡ.

Tại khoa Cấp cứu, Bệnh viện đa khoa Hà Đông, bệnh nhân được chẩn đoán cơn đau tiết niệu được các bác sĩ cho sử dụng thuốc giãn cơ giảm, giảm đau và hồi sức. Sau đó bệnh nhân được chuyển vào khoa Ngoại tổng hợp của BV. Tại đây bệnh nhân được ThS.BS Nguyễn Quốc Đông thăm khám cho làm những xét nghiệm siêu âm, chụp hệ tiết niệu, sinh hóa máu, nước tiểu, chỉ định nội soi can thiệp ngược dòng qua đường niệu đạo. Kết quả cho thấy bệnh nhân bị sỏi niệu quản phải sát thành bàng quang.

Với nhiều năm kinh nghiệm trong điều trị sỏi niệu quản bằng công nghệ can thiệp qua đường niệu đạo lấy sỏi bằng rọ Dormia, ThS.BS Nguyễn Quốc Đông hội chẩn cùng những bác sĩ trong ê kíp mổ và quyết định sử dụng cách thức nội soi ngược mẫu. Dưới tác động của gây tê và sức bơm nước lòng niệu quản bên dưới sỏi giãn ra lúc đấy đưa sỏi ra ngoài hạn chế bị tổn thương niệu quản. Ca giải phẫu diễn ra trong 10 phút, thời gian lấy sỏi mất hai phút, sau mổ bệnh nhân được theo dõi trong phòng hồi sức 2 giờ, sau 6 giờ bệnh nhân được rút ống thông và xuất viện.

ThS.BS Nguyễn Quốc Đông cho hay, điều trị cơn đau tiết niệu cấp cứu do sỏi niệu quản bằng khoa học nội soi can thiệp ngược dòng qua đường niệu đạo lấy sỏi bằng rọ Dormia là kỹ thuật khó đòi hỏi phẫu thuật viên với kinh nghiệm cao.Đây là 1 phương pháp can thiệp qua đường tư nhiên ít xâm lấn mang lại kết quả cao, ít biến chứng. Đặc biệt cách thức này chỉ ứng dụng được trong trường hợp cấp cứu đối với bệnh nhân có sỏi nhỏ dưới 1 cm.


----------

